# Chip Prices



## RabidHare (Aug 25, 2007)

IM looking for a chip for my 07 just wondering the prices and is it worth it


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: Chip Prices (RabidHare)*

GIAC Software is $395 + installation (we charge 1/2hr, total time @ the shop is around 30-40 minutes). As for is it worth it, no other single modification will give you the ~18HP/25tq gain (93 octane) for that dollar amount, and out of the dozens of 2.5s we have chipped, I have never had anyone say either 1) They didn't feel a difference; or 2) They weren't pleased with the gains.
Most initial reactions include facial expressions such as







followed shortly after by







... 
In addition to the power gains, the throttle response gain is certainly appreciated and then of course, from a practical stand point, most customers (given similar driving styles before/after) also notice a gain in fuel economy (by 2-3MPG for some customers)
There are also multiple modes available, including stock (87 octane compatible); race gas (100+ octane); valet (AKA Golf-Cart Mode); and Kill (will not allow the vehicle to start); all of which can be switched in the car, in just a matter of seconds utilizing the Hand Held Switcher


----------



## RabidHare (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Chip Prices ([email protected])*

thats one of them how bout the rest


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Chip Prices ([email protected])*

Which modes do you get for the $395? 87/91/93 Octane modes? I know Stock mode is more as well as the switcher...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: Chip Prices (DUSlider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUSlider* »_Which modes do you get for the $395? 87/91/93 Octane modes? I know Stock mode is more as well as the switcher...

The breakdown is as follows:
91/93 Octane (dual mapped, ECU detects fuel in tank and utilizes appropriate mapping): $395
Stock Mode: $50
Race Gas Mode: $100
Valet Mode: $50
Kill: $50
Handheld Switcher: $150 (can also switch with a vag-com cable and laptop)


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: Chip Prices (RabidHare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RabidHare* »_thats one of them how bout the rest

search, geez. 
Honestly though, I wouldnt ever get anything else than GIAC. They always have great, reliable programs and usually at the top of the power gains of any chip makers in the market.


----------



## CA dub (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: Chip Prices (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_
search, geez. 
Honestly though, I wouldnt ever get anything else than GIAC. They always have great, reliable programs and usually at the top of the power gains of any chip makers in the market.

+1 GIAC has been popular as a reputable option.


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: Chip Prices (CA dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CA dub* »_
+1 GIAC has been popular as a reputable option. 


Ive had a few of their programs on past cars and my current car as well as my friends have enjoyed their programs on many cars. You really cant go wrong.


----------



## RabidHare (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Chip Prices (RabidHare)*

revo??, c2?? unitronics


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: Chip Prices (RabidHare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RabidHare* »_revo??, c2?? unitronics

honestly, go with either C2 or GIAC http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoUnCyRaBbIt (Aug 29, 2006)

someone tried out neuspeed? they have a program also


----------



## RabidHare (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (BoUnCyRaBbIt)*

yes what about the neuspeed and revo I know people feel strongly for GIAC chip but what about hte others what about C2 and unitrontics


----------



## HazeyInDaHead (Jan 29, 2007)

Any possibility I could have someone explain how a software upgrade could ever cost more than $100? Its just software, charging $500 to install software onto a car is just ludicrous.
Then again, thats capitalism for you, ****in intakes are all of a sudden breaking $250+, for materials and labor that cost half as much.

So to answer OP's Q, no ecu upgrades are worth it, to me.


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (HazeyInDaHead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HazeyInDaHead* »_Any possibility I could have someone explain how a software upgrade could ever cost more than $100? Its just software, charging $500 to install software onto a car is just ludicrous.
Then again, thats capitalism for you, ****in intakes are all of a sudden breaking $250+, for materials and labor that cost half as much.

So to answer OP's Q, no ecu upgrades are worth it, to me.

R&D and a niche market. I doubt you understood either of those terms because you obviously have no understanding of business whatsoever.


----------



## xbr80bx (Feb 2, 2007)

hack the planet!
the price is ridiculous. i wish i had the knowledge to provide flashes for free. damnit somebody smart figure it out and bring the prices of the software loads down!


_Modified by xbr80bx at 1:22 AM 1-3-2008_


----------



## ahson (Jul 23, 2000)

Modifying car is always expensive ... not to mention about chipping the car or putting an intake in. 
You gotta pay for the price if you wanna go faster. Worth it or not, it's your call.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (xbr80bx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xbr80bx* »_hack the planet!
the price is ridiculous. 

While I admire the "Hackers" movie quote; a 12% HP and 15% torque increase for 2-2.6% of the purchase price is quite a gain for the $$$. There is a LOT of R&D that goes into the software, as well as other costs, especially on the 2.5L ECU, since from the factory it is built to be an "economy" vehicle. I've always found this funny as most people note an increase in gas mileage after the software.


----------



## RabidHare (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Chip Prices (RabidHare)*

still nobody from revo or c2


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

msg mchu86 he has revo (only person i know of that does)


----------



## no786 (Aug 1, 2004)

Has there been any word on chips for 2008 models?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (no786)*

I revo'd my car last night and it has been great so far. I can't give any pricing as we were setting everything up for a new Revo dealer, USRT in Haddon Heights, NJ. I will let you know how it is in a little.


----------



## HazeyInDaHead (Jan 29, 2007)

A niche market can be even harder to enter with super-high prices, making it harder to sell product.
Yeah, I took some econ classes, sorry dude, but with every $50 price drop the number of new and interested customers would rise.
The digital property that was R&D'd couldnt possibly cost as much as Vista, or any CS3, seeing as those programs are set to a much larger market, they required a lot more research.
Once the car is made.. its made, then you play with the ecu mappings, back and forth, Im sure there was a lot of work done but to assume you can jack up the cost because of r&D is just bad marketing, as r&d is done for the most part, now you just get a stream of customers, the number of customers having a lot to do with how many people would be willing to spend 500 on such an easy (material wise) product... its called lining your pockets.
_Modified by HazeyInDaHead at 3:18 PM 1-3-2008_


_Modified by HazeyInDaHead at 11:09 AM 1-6-2008_


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: (HazeyInDaHead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HazeyInDaHead* »_
Theyve been chipping rabbits for awhile, Im pretty they made their R&D budget in 06.


show me a chipped rabbit back in 2006


----------



## gixxer450 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Chip Prices ([email protected])*

I looked up the GIAC website, but you they dont seem to offer anything for the 2008 rabbit, is GIAC eventually going to make one for he 2008 version and if so when?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: Chip Prices (gixxer450)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gixxer450* »_I looked up the GIAC website, but you they dont seem to offer anything for the 2008 rabbit, is GIAC eventually going to make one for he 2008 version and if so when?

It is in the works right now, and should be released very soon!


----------



## GRACO (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: Chip Prices ([email protected])*

Any idea how much more HP will do for the 08? ...


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (HazeyInDaHead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HazeyInDaHead* »_A niche market can be even harder to enter with super-high prices, making it harder to sell product.
Yeah, I took some econ classes, sorry dude, but with every $50 price drop the number of new and interested customers would rise.
The digital property that was R&D'd couldnt possibly cost as much as Vista, or any CS3, seeing as those programs are set to a much larger market, they required a lot more research.
Once the car is made.. its made, then you play with the ecu mappings, back and forth, Im sure there was a lot of work done but to assume you can jack up the cost because of r&D is just bad marketing, as r&d is done for the most part, now you just get a stream of customers, the number of customers having a lot to do with how many people would be willing to spend 500 on such a easy product... its called lining your pockets.
Theyve been chipping rabbits for awhile, Im pretty they made their R&D budget in 06.

_Modified by HazeyInDaHead at 3:18 PM 1-3-2008_

first, the chips just started coming out mid to late 07, so no, it hasnt been awhile, its only been a few months.
second, if its so easy to do, go write the program yourself.


----------



## HazeyInDaHead (Jan 29, 2007)

Alright, Ill give you that, however, if they thought about the long run economics, with a lowered price, then they would have a decent pool of customers.
how many people do you know would like increased gas/mileage and a dramatic increase/optimized performance for their rabbits?
A lot... and with more rabbits being purchased all the time... well come on, a $400 price tag, the same cost as a payment for my rabbit, just seems like a slap in the face. When you find out it takes less than an hour and is all software based.. sigh.
Ill admit, again, that the work performed before the chips were finished was quite a task, however, was it REAALLY worth $400 a flash?
I would love the price gouging and pocket lining on my buck to end at the gas pump.


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (HazeyInDaHead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HazeyInDaHead* »_however, was it REAALLY worth $400 a flash?

yes, it was worth it. not one single person who has gotten the flash has regretted it either. thats why there are no bad reviews, nothing but positive because YES, it was worth it. who cares what they make, I dont. I just care what it did for my car, and its a lot in my opinion (and the opinion of the others who got it as well).


----------



## HazeyInDaHead (Jan 29, 2007)

Of course satisfaction is good, that wasn't an issue, however, the work performed in the development phase was what I was talking about.


----------



## [email protected] Technik (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: Chip Prices (RabidHare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RabidHare* »_revo??, c2?? unitronics

Our 2.5L tuning is currently available for the 150HP variants. The 170HP models, basically late '07 and '08 models is currently being road tested. Price on the file is $339.00. Switching to stock and the Anti-Theft feature can be accomplished via the SPS Select switch for an additional $199.00.


----------



## GoLfUnV (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Chip Prices ([email protected] Technik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected] Technik* »_
Our 2.5L tuning is currently available for the 150HP variants. The 170HP models, basically late '07 and '08 models is currently being road tested. Price on the file is $339.00. Switching to stock and the Anti-Theft feature can be accomplished via the SPS Select switch for an additional $199.00. 

George, is Robin still working with you guys?, I have been trying to reach him few times already. Can you have him PM me?
EDIT: Revo= http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by GoLfUnV at 7:06 PM 1-7-2008_


----------



## [email protected] Technik (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: Chip Prices (GoLfUnV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoLfUnV* »_
George, is Robin still working with you guys?, ICan you have him PM me? Revo= http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I've let him know. Something I can help you with??


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Chip Prices (RabidHare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RabidHare* »_still nobody from revo or c2 

C2Motorsports 2.5L NA software is available ! ! ! ! 
Choose between our 87 or our 93 octane file at no additional charge








Just let us know at time of purchase which version you prefer.
*$249*
87 Octane
+8 hp
+10 ft/lbs.
Contact me if I can be of any further help, or if you would like to arrange for software

Chris
C2



_Modified by C2Motorsports at 9:59 AM 1-8-2008_


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: Chip Prices (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
C2Motorsports 2.5L NA software is available ! ! ! ! 
We presently offer two different octane programs to choose from: 87 or 93. Choice is yours at time of purchase......No additional CHARGE

*$249*
87 Octane
+8 hp
+10 ft/lbs.
Contact me if I can be of any further help, or if you would like to arrange for software

Chris
C2

_Modified by C2Motorsports at 9:55 AM 1-8-2008_

do you know what the hp/tq gains are on the 93 program? also, does the chip help substantially witht he DBW lag? does it also eliminate the 2-step process of deceleration (when you let off the gas it will hardly decelerate...then after about 2 - 7 seconds it will decelerate how it SHOULD as soon as you let off the gas)? do you have a dealer in north jersey?


----------



## Rice-Eater (Mar 9, 2002)

*Re: Chip Prices (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
87 Octane
+8 hp
+10 ft/lbs.

Chris
C2
_Modified by C2Motorsports at 9:59 AM 1-8-2008_

That's good because on 87 Octane, the car MIGHT be making 70HP if that. I'd love to see that dyno... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 883sportster (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: Chip Prices ([email protected] Technik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected] Technik* »_
Our 2.5L tuning is currently available for the 150HP variants. The 170HP models, basically late '07 and '08 models is currently being road tested. Price on the file is $339.00. Switching to stock and the Anti-Theft feature can be accomplished via the SPS Select switch for an additional $199.00. 

what do you mean by 'basically late 07 and 08 models'? Did some of the 08 motors end up in late 07 models? Just wondering if I've missed something


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

no he just doesnt know what he's talking about


----------

